
Show HN: Send Vue.js apps as an email - zubairq
http://appshare.co/visifile/index.html
======
zubairq
I made appshare as a simple way to makeand share Vue.js apps. You can save an
app as a single HTML file with no dependencies and then email that HTML file
to someone else. If the app has no network access then it can run fully
offline too

~~~
nivertech
Is this limited to Vue.js apps only? Can I send emails with SPAs built using
another framework (i.e. React)?

~~~
zubairq
Unfortunately not, it is Vue.js only as I use the system for teaching people
in companies, and most of the find Vue.js easier. An earlier version of
AppShare actually used React but I swapped it out, first for MoonJS, and then
for Vue.js. Even with Vue.js it doesn't support the full Vue.js syntax
however. Maybe a wrong decision to ditch React (which I love) but people
wanted Vue :(

~~~
nivertech
My SPA is actually written in Elm and I'd like to be able to send it via
email.

~~~
zubairq
Sorry I can't help with Elm. Unless there is a way to minimise the JavaScript
generated by the elm compiler and copy and paste that into a HTML file?

------
carusooneliner
Curious, what's a use case for emailing an app?

~~~
zubairq
In large enterprises links to internal apps die all the time, so by emailing
the actual app the end user still has a good chance that they can see what
they did in a year or two from that date. Not very useful for small companies,
but in large companies where you auditing is important as you often have to
know what happened two years ago then this can be very useful

